
Joel Spolsky “Make better software” audiobook - amogil
Hi,<p>Has anybody seen this book as an audiobook?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.fogcreek.com&#x2F;make-better-software-magazine&#x2F;<p>I googled it, but found nothing. May be someone has seen it?<p>Thank you.
======
tzm
A partial list of the interviews:
[http://blog.fogcreek.com/category/interviews](http://blog.fogcreek.com/category/interviews)

